
Show HN: megaAI – a powerful, small, AI-capable 4K camera for Pi - philnelson
https://www.crowdsupply.com/luxonis/megaai
======
philnelson
This is a single board based around the Myriad X chip, and the CrowdSupply
campaign launched on Thursday. I wrote a lot of the copy and created the
video. I think it's an awesome product for hobbyists, researchers, and
enthusiasts like me. I'm planning on hooking it up to a Pi-powered robot tank
body, with the megaAI attached to a tilt/pan servo.

These boards are interesting to me in part because they give us important
parts of AI recognition/tracking without the severe problems that cloud
processing brings. It makes bespoke and embedded uses so much easier.

I think what HN will be most interested in is that this is from a very small
team of highly experienced/skilled people, but we've already made big updates
to the software and hardware offerings since the successful campaign for
DepthAI last year. All the software is MIT-licensed, and several of our boards
are fully open designs you can find on our Github
([https://github.com/luxonis/](https://github.com/luxonis/))

------
bajcmartinez
Looks very promising

